# Pan Roasted Chicken Breast topped with Goat Cheese and Sun-dried Tomato pesto



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

Pan Roasted Chicken Breast

Pan Roasted Chicken Breast topped with Goat Cheese and Sun-dried Tomato pesto and is sauced with natural juices, vermouth and shallots. This is served with a White bean and roasted vegetable ragout. Garnished with Asparagus and Carved Carrot Flowers.

Serves 4 people

For the Chicken and the Natural Juices, Shallot and Vermouth
4EachChicken Breast about 6 to 8 ounces.
6 OuncesGoat Cheese
2TSun-dried Tomato Pesto
1TSliced Green Onions
3TFresh Bread Crumbs (like ground French bread)
1TChopped Garlic
1TChopped herbs to include; Basil, Rosemary and Parsley
Kosher Salt and Course Black Pepper
Olive Oil For Sautéing
Pan Sauce Ingredients
1CupSliced Shallots
4OuncesSweet Vermouth
1TFresh Chopped Thyme
½CupChicken Stock
1/8CupHeavy Cream (Optional)
4TUnsalted Butter
Kosher Salt and Course Black Pepper
Olive Oil For Sautéing

1.Season the chicken breast with salt and pepper. (Season as you would normally do)
2.In a large sauté pan sear the breast nicely on each side. Hold the seared breast on a small platter and reserve the sauté pan for a latter use.
3.In a small bowl add the rest of the ingredients and fold them together. Taste and adjust seasoning with the salt and pepper.
4.Divide the topping onto the seared chicken breasts and place them back into the cooled sauté pan.
5.Bake in a preheated 325-degree oven and bake for about 20 minutes. The chicken should reach an internal temperature of about 150 degrees. 
6.Remove the breast from the pan and reserve in a warm place.
7.In the pan over medium high sauté the shallots in a small amount of olive oil until they are golden brown.
8.Deglaze the pan with the Vermouth and simmer for about 1 minute then add the chicken stock.
9.Reduce the chicken stock by half add the thyme and season to taste. Turn off the flame and whisk in the butter.

For the White Bean and Roasted Vegetable Ragout
Use what ever vegetables you like here. I used vegetables that would taste well together and give me a great looking contrast of colors.

1CupCanned White Beans Drained and rinsed well.
½CupCanned Red Beans Drained and rinsed well.
½CupFresh Cut Corn
1StalkSliced Leeks
1EachCarrots Fine Diced
1StalkCelery Fine Diced
1EachRed Peppers Fine Dice
2TGarlic Fine Diced
2EachShallots Fine Diced
1TFresh Sage
1TFresh Thyme
1TFresh Basil
1TFresh Parsley
1TFresh Sliced Scallions
4TUn-Salted Butter
Extra Virgin Olive Oil For Sautéing
1CupRich Chicken Stock (Canned Low Sodium if you don't have fresh)
Kosher Salt and Course Black Pepper
4OuncesSweet Vermouth

1.Add a small amount of olive oil to a hot sauté pan that has been pre-heated over medium high setting.
2.Add the Fresh Cut Corn, Sliced Leeks, Carrots, Celery, Red Peppers, Garlic and the Shallots to the pan and sauté quickly for about 1 to 2 minutes. You just want to get good heat transfer to the vegetables not actually cook tem very much here. 3.Add both of the Beans and just heat them up as well, maybe 1 minute.
4.Deglaze the pan with the Sweet Vermouth then add the chicken stock. Simmer for about 60 seconds.
5.Add the herbs and give the pan a good toss or stir just to combine the ingredients.
6.Season this with the salt and black pepper then finish this dish with the whole butter. Make sure you turn off the heat before adding the butter. Reserve this in a warm place.

*NOTE* When this dish is finished you should have a nice mélange of beans and vegetables bound with a beautiful pan sauce. It should not be too wet like soup or to thick like gravy but nice and velvety. If it is to thick then add more stock and if it is to wet then reduce the ragout a bit more at the stove.

To Assemble
1.Take (4) four warmed dinner plates and divide the hot Bean Ragout across the bottom of each plate.
2.Place (1) Chicken Breast on the bed of the Bean Ragout and top with a bit of the Shallot Sauce.

*NOTE* You can serve this dish as it is or you can add some fresh steamed asparagus and carrot flowers for a bit more presentation. Hearty Tuscan bread and a Nice Chardonnay would further enhance this dish.

For more of my recipes you can check out my web site at www.chefdude.com


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Very nice. I just hope this is YOUR recipe, and not copied from somewhere copyrighted.


----------



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

Well Suzanne I will take that as a complement.

I am doing this very dish tomorrow morning for an article that will appear in the Toledo Blade. 

I will then do this along with a great salad and dessert for 1250 people or so; it is for the Jamie Farr Golf Classic Dinner.

Come by and give me hand with dish up.

I have more recipes on my web site some are mine and visitors to my site post others.

Any one want to use this recipe for any thing feel free, I hope it works out for you.

Also any one want to give me some assistance with my web site I would love some collaboration from you all.

Well Cheers For Now

ChefDude1 or just plain old Rick works as well.


----------



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

I have added this recipe to my web site with a few pictures. Ihope you all enjoyee it.

chefdude
Pan Roasted Chicken with Goat Cheese and Sun-dried Tomato Pesto


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

That sounds fabulous. I am going to make it for dinner tomorrow and give you some feedback. Thank you  

Jock


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Has this happened yet? If so, how did it go. If not, please keep us posted... I really like hearing about big events. Thanks!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I made this for my family on Saturday. The mis-en-plas was a lot of work but well worth it.
The goat cheese/pesto topping on the chicken was rich and creamy and matched perfectly with the meat. The vegetables were crisp tender and alive with flavor and textural complexities. I'm sure they would go well with other chicken or pork dishes. maybe even fish. 
My wife thought the goat cheese topping was too rich and fought the veggies for dominating flavor. I thought the whole thing was perfectly balanced and I savored every bite.

Thank you

Jock


----------



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

WOW!!

Thank you very much; I really appreciate the feed back Jock. In the future you can cut the goat cheese with a little cream cheese or maybe even a little alloutte cheese.

The party that I am doing this for is up to 1750 people. It will be a lot of fun; I also have 4 other events popping at same time in other places in the city. 

Again thanks very much for he feed back,
ChefDude (Rick)


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

1750 people? Yikes!!!
It took me an hour and a half to prepare this for 4. How many days in advance do you have to start to feed that many? The logistics must be mind boggling.

Jock


----------



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

*Today I computed the mis-en-plas for the just the entrée* 
486 pounds of White Bean and Roasted Vegetable Ragout
18 Gallons of the Shallot Sauce
3600 peeled asparagus
3600 carrot flowers
210 pounds of the Goat Cheese/Sun-dried Tomato Pesto
1750 Sautéed 6-ounce skin-off chicken breast

There is also a Salad and Dessert but they are simple this time, I got lucky during the tasting with their selections.

The Party is this Tuesday and I will begin prep on Saturday.

If you think your self and maybe a few others may be interested I can keep a journal and take some digital pictures of the whole production, execution and dish-up then post it up for you. Michael Bolton is going to be doing the entertainment.

ChefDude


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks Rick, I would be interested. I'm not a professional and I've always been curious about how you make something like this happen. It just seems so daunting to me. Good luck with the event.

Jock


----------

